# هندسة طاقة نووية



## امجد قاسم غانم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب في المرحلة الاولى في هندسة الطاقة النووية في جامعة بغداد وانا ما رايح للدوام لحد الان بسبب انها طاقة نوويةو استهزاء الاهل والاصدقاء بها وانا اريد نصيحتكم بكونكم مهندسين اداوم ولا احول كهرباء لو ميكانيك لو حاسبات لو مدني وارجو ان تقولوا لي ماهي هندسة الطاقة النووية وما علاقتها بالحياة وشكرا​


----------

